# Llandudno Parking



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a very handy car park at the junction of Gloddaeth Avenue and Maelgwy Road.

There are no dedicated MH spaces and indeed one is exhorted to park in accordance with the markings.

However - there are no markings so it would be impossible for the Council to penalty ticket for infringement!

The daily rates start at 50p for an hour and £1 for two (can't remember the longer time charges!) and 50p for parking overnight from 18:00 to 09:00.

The usual restrictions on sleeping/cooking apply unfortunately. 

The car park was virtually empty last Thursday during the day and we were tempted to overnight as the winds were horrendous, making our two-hour journey home perilous.

If only the Council would adopt the policy of Powys, allowing sleeping for one night in seven.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We were in the area last week and we drove along from Rhos on Sea.
All along the sea front (Rhos)which was for parking was empty with big yellow signs stating No Motorcaravans .
We went to where motorhomes are welcome and we stayed in Conway and spent our money there.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We were in Llandudno last week and parked on the prom up by the pier. Parking at this time of year is free overnight, I think is was between 6pm and 8am but it did state 'cars and light vans only' Does a van conversion count as a 'light van'?


----------

